# puppy worming questions



## NaomiR

My puppy is 8 weeks old and hasn't been wormed at all, should I worm him now (at 8 weeks) then at 10, 12 and 14 weeks to catch him up?

Thereafter it's monthly right?

And I can't frontline him 'till he's 12 weeks isn't it?

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Callia

He should have been wormed every two weeks from birth with something like drontal puppy or panacur :-( I would take him to the vet asap for a good check over, get his first vaccination done and sort his worming out there. I think stronghold is now slightly better then frontline to be honest and you would be better to get that started asap too. Also consider having himn microchipped or tattooed. 
Nothing but serious expense these puppies :lol2:
Its perfectly normal for him to sleep a lot, he is only a baby and feeling a bit lost without his mum and siblings. Make the most of it as it will not last for long !!!


----------



## Kare

I would strongly urge you to consider not worming and vaccinating close to the same time, ideally there should be 2 weeks at least between when you worm and when you vaccinate, however due to how regularly you have to do it please consider doing the worming at least the week before and after vaccinations rather than the same week. 

Doing both at the same time can be a lot of strain on a tiny body that will already be under stress due to all the changes he has experienced. There is a strong belief that vaccination related problems are increased due to this overwhelming of the dogs system.

Also I disagree with above I would never use a spot on which treats worms at the same time as using worming tablets. Finish the worming medication, then wait a few weeks and then start a spot on to prevent from then on.


----------



## NaomiR

he's booked in to have his first lot of jabs tomorrow (I've paid for the full course of jabs AND micro chipping) so I'll double check with the vet about the worming then.

I know you can't Frontline 'till they're at least 12 weeks so that's not such an issue I was just worried his worming's not up to date : victory:

I also know what the breeder_ should_ have done but I'm not the breeder I'm just trying to (now) put things right :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Puppies can be sprayed with frontline spray from 2 days of age and the spot on can be used from 8 weeks old. A lot of vets give a free spot on treatment to the owners when they have the first vaccination which is to be used the week after vaccination.

Cute puppy:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`d use panacur liquid at the tiny size he is, and i`d be very careful with spot-ons and the like as he`s so tiny.
remember what happened to saxons leStat?


----------



## NaomiR

well first jabs went okay and the vet reccomended Advocat which is a flea and wormer combined, which we bought (on her reccomendation) she also gave us a Dronsit tablet as the Advocat doesn't cover tape worm.

I'm a bit cross right now as someone's just told me Advocat's really no better than the Bob Martin spot on (which is shyte) and I paid £23 for it :whistling2:

Honestly really cross the vet tried to get me to buy so many "additional" things actually, I already have Bingo insured so we didn't need that and no we didn't want to buy various stages of toothbrushes, pastes, shampoos etc etc :blush:

I thought we could trust vets???


----------



## pigglywiggly

advocates similar to stronghold, probly better as dosnt it do lungworm too?
the vet told me thats getting to be a problem in some areas, depends where you live though.

no you dont need toothbrushes, shampoos etc. maybe the vet has been told to push sales of extra tat you dont need by the practice manager :whistling2:

hope they weighed the littel one and have given you the right dose though.........


----------



## NaomiR

oh okay, yes that's what the vet told me it also does lungworm - she suggested it because Bingo's not been wormed at all and this is a really fast acting all round flea and wormer.

It just confuses me because I've never had a dog and you read so many different things and hear so many different (often conflicting) information it's really hard knowing what's right.

Bingo's been fast asleep all day and he's so sensative on his back where he had his jab that I can't even pick him up (he yelps) so it's probably a good thing he's trying to sleep it off?


----------



## pigglywiggly

sometimes it makes them a bit sleepy for a few days, just keep an eye on him.

the age he`s at he should be mostly sleeping/eating and burping anyway, lol, you cant beat that milky puppy smell :mf_dribble:

all vets are different, like mine wouldnt have jabbed a puppy of his midget size till he was 10 weeks old. 
and they definatly wouldnt have tried to sell me anything i didnt need, they know me better :whistling2:


----------



## Shadowz

advocate is good Naomi - its the replacement for stronghold ( most vets dont sell stronghold anymore ) its better then Frontline and deffo 100 x better then bob martin. 
Hope he soon feel better after his jab - it can make them feel a bit poorly and tired for a couple of days.
Bet your life is gonna be fun fun fun lol ( what do the cats think of him ? )


----------



## NaomiR

Bingo weighs just 1kg bless him and at least they didn't try to do his micro chip today, that would have finished us both off!!

Okay I'll try to rest assured I haven't been ripped off and I have actually done the right thing :notworthy:

When he's "on form" he's great fun and the cats really don't give a monkey's about him, they think he's a bit wierd but none of them have moved out or even threatened to :whistling2: I don't suppose they mind, he's very small :flrt:


----------



## Shadowz

Bless him - I was gonna offer to chip him but I can see you have already paid for it LOL


----------



## Jamiioo

When i went to get my dogs first vaccinations i planned on getting her microchipped at that point, but the vet reccomended against it at that age as the younger the pup is the more likley the chip is to "travel" from the scruff as the dog grows, so they suggested to get her chipped at the same time as she was getting spayed at 6/7 months old. Much easier aswell as they done it whilst she was under at the time of op so less stress for her


----------



## NaomiR

Jamiioo said:


> get her chipped at the same time as she was getting spayed at 6/7 months


what a brilliant idea :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Jamiioo said:


> When i went to get my dogs first vaccinations i planned on getting her microchipped at that point, but the vet reccomended against it at that age as the younger the pup is the more likley the chip is to "travel" from the scruff as the dog grows, so they suggested to get her chipped at the same time as she was getting spayed at 6/7 months old. Much easier aswell as they done it whilst she was under at the time of op so less stress for her


 
We chip kittens at 9 weeks old and its very rare they complain. The problem with late chipping is if they get out before hand there is no proof that the animal is yours.
The new chips rarely move out of place


----------



## pigglywiggly

i get mine done with their jabs, they dont usually notice, the needles are much smaller now than they used to be


----------



## NaomiR

Shell195 said:


> The problem with late chipping is if they get out before hand there is no proof that the animal is yours.


now this IS a worry, my friends whippets were stolen from her home in December and thanks to their being micro chipped they were found 6 weeks later.

having said that I don't think my puppy's very "sought after" being a mongrel? again I don't know ANYTHING about dogs so if anyone has an opinion I'd love to hear it - I'm under the impression only expensive pedigree dogs are hot property?


----------



## pigglywiggly

yours is a 'designer dog' and will be very sought after, especially being a mini one.
just as likely to get nicked and flogged in the pub for drug money as a pedigree imo.


----------



## NaomiR

pigglywiggly said:


> yours is a 'designer dog' and will be very sought after, especially being a mini one.
> just as likely to get nicked and flogged in the pub for drug money as a pedigree imo.


I knew shih tzu's and chihuahua's are sought after but the 2 crossed?? really?? :gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly

any chi x is sellable so its nickable.

look at the classifieds on the tinterweb, check out the price of puggles, cockerpoos etc dont see why your baby wouldnt be in the same class of cross.

some labradoodles are £900+


----------



## Shell195

The people stealing them dont give a flying fig if they are pedigree or not, if its small and cute its worth money.
Puppies like yours sell for stupid money, check out the freead sites.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`d get him chipped as soon as you can, 
and be very careful about leaving him loose in the garden if he`s visiable from the road.
nicking puppies out of gardens is big business at the mo.


----------



## NaomiR

he can't be let loose in the garden at the moment because our neighbours are having an extension built so we don't have a dividing wall atm, plus our side gate isn't secure in that the bars are wide enough for Bingo to just walk through and straight into the road.

so free roaming's quite a while off yet, but he's happy enough on his lead and in his enormous playpen :2thumb:

I'll get him chipped at his last lot of jabs, just to be "safe" anyway but he's not going to be out of my sight for any considerable amount of time.

Checked Preloved and Freeads and dismayed to notice you're all right, cross breeds seem to be more popular atm than pure breeds :blush: and commanding very silly prices too!!


----------



## LisaLQ

Poor little dot, some breeders should be ashamed of themselves, not ever worming him. Having seen a pup die from worm infestation, I would recommend avoiding them and not recommending them to other friends too. Might even be worth complaining, if you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## Lenor

Advocate's good stuff, nothing like bob martins which in my opinion should be banned from sale as it's not only useless it's dangerous, especially in cats.

Brushing your dog's teeth is a really good idea though, although she'll lose all her baby teeth over the next few months it's good to get her used to it while she's a puppy. All dogs will get dental disease (imagine what our teeth would look like if we never brushed them?) and being a shih-tzu cross she's likely to have a bit of an overcrowded mouth aswell as many short-nosed dogs do, but brushing once daily is the only thing that's been shown to significantly reduce dental disease. Brushing less often than every other day has the same effect as not brushing at all. Use animal toothpaste (human stuff has too much fluoride), you can get it in petshops, and either a baby's toothbrush from the supermarket or one of those finger brushes, again you may find them in petshops. Dental disease isn't just a cosmetic issue, there are statistically significant links in both humans and companion animals between dental disease and kidney, liver and heart disease. So it may seem like your vet was trying to con you out of money, but actually they were just looking out for your dogs well being. Which is their job. And they'd make more money out of having your dog in for dentals and tooth extractions in a few years than by selling you a tooth brush : victory:


----------



## NaomiR

LisaLQ said:


> Poor little dot, some breeders should be ashamed of themselves, not ever worming him. Having seen a pup die from worm infestation, I would recommend avoiding them and not recommending them to other friends too. Might even be worth complaining, if you feel comfortable doing so.


I don't think they'll be repeating the experience!! You would be amazed at how few people actually DO worm and/or flea their litters, I'm not shocked because I've seen just about everything but I am dismayed - constantly.


----------

